# Paint job for friend with cancer.



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

If not appropriate please move or remove.

A friend of mine has terminal cancer and loves his big R/C helicopters so i have just finished a multi coloured paint job for him as we all know it will be his last which saddens me a lot, so this had to be done and done right.

Few pics from early on in prep to final clear coated finished paint job ready for him to rebuild and hopefully fly soon.

In primer after much glasswork prepping










With surface detail added and in white base coat.










Further along



















Progress progress over several days.










Getting there

















and done ready to go




























Needs the mechanics, gas turbine engine and all windows fitting which he will do himself.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

WOW. Amazing work there. Good on you for helping a friend in need like that


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

That's a cracking job and well done for helping a mate out :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

That looks stunning mate - looks a superb job on the paintwork. Looks a fair size helicopter…

A fantastic thing to do and really hope it brings your mate some happiness :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

This is absolutely brilliant! 

I'm sure he will love this mate and hopefully he can enjoy it for a while.

all the best mate :thumb:


----------



## notfub (May 9, 2007)

:thumb: Wonderful gesture and an amazing job done :thumb:


----------



## RT1994 (Jun 25, 2019)

Awesome! Huge respect and what a cracking job, looks like a lovely finish after that clear coat :thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

The finish on that is amazing. I hope your friend can enjoy it as long as is possible.


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Many thanks for your support and comments on this project, yes it's fairly large as can be seen with it beside my wife's Toyota C-HR.

5 weeks from start to finish, all text and logo are in pearl white paint.



















and in my garage store room waiting for next weekend so he can collect it.

Big 205 litre oil barrels etc.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Looks absolutely ace!!!
Put some pics up when it's all put back together if you can :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

That's epic!!

Nice gesture there buddy and no doubt plenty of tears to come when he picks it up.

Well done you!!


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

That looks great, he will love it 

If you could update with pictures of it finished that would be great.

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Yes guy's I will post up pics when she's done and hopefully some flying photographs also

Just finishing my own 1/4 scale Bell Jet Ranger also which at over 8 feet long is huge lol.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Mag.num Pi colour scheme ?


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Similar, these schemes were a Hughes factory design with slight variations and colour choices so I am told :thumb:


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

The color choices are spot on and he’ll be happy flying it. Did you actually paint in the rivets too..... stunning job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Coatings said:


> The color choices are spot on and he'll be happy flying it. Did you actually paint in the rivets too..... stunning job.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the rivets and panels, which are thin brass sheet were added by hand before painting the white basecoat, takes a fair while to do lol.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Fantastic gesture mate, great work 

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Total quality job and what a nice thing to do


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks guy's much appreciated.
Must get my 8 foot long 1/4 scale Jet Ranger finished once this is completed :lol:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Fantastic work & attention to detail. :thumb:

I hope your mate enjoys his new toy


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Fantastic work, impressive. Very kind too
Well done 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

looks amazing


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

bellguy said:


> Thanks guy's much appreciated.
> Must get my 8 foot long 1/4 scale Jet Ranger finished once this is completed :lol:


Faming heck, I'll be able to see that flying from here :lol::lol:

But yes, def need to see it :thumb:


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Andyblue said:


> Faming heck, I'll be able to see that flying from here :lol::lol:
> 
> But yes, def need to see it :thumb:


Andy, here it is out of the mould before anything done, its even a tad longer when the tail fin is on. sorry for poor photo it was a wet cold winter day and i wasn't out for long :lol:


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

And here we are as of now, getting there










Front half out in the sun lol










And the ****pit detail


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Wow :doublesho:doublesho that's a whopper :lol::lol:

Looking fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

That's fantastic and it's huge


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Andyblue said:


> That's fantastic and it's huge


This is what my wife told me in 2008 when we met :lol: :lol:


----------



## bellguy (Feb 4, 2021)

Ready to go after light polishing and final wipe down plus a coat of Shinee wax :lol:

Many thanks to all for your kind words and thoughts.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks amazing! Apart from the colours, reminds me of M a g n u m PI.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks amazing mate, really hope it blows your mate away when he collects it :thumb:


----------

